# First Layout (N Scale) - Build Log



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

After inheriting my father's old Lionel set, I got back into model trains. I want to do my own layout, but don't have a lot of extra space, so I'm concentrating on N scale and scenery.

My layout is my modest double oval, which I plan to run two trains, one in the inner and one in the outer, with separate power packs. I will probably need help with wiring the crossovers if I want to run one train switching in between the inner and outer.










The outer oval will incline from front to back and have a bridge connecting the two mountains, while the inner over will go through two mountain tunnels.

But, for now I will concentrate on where I am, what I have done.

Here's my 3 x 6 stand I built in my busy garage/mancave (which consists of classic arcade machines, and guitars).










And while I'm waiting on track to come in, I wanted to try a sample grassy mountain. Just laying plaster of Paris soak paper towel over a crunched newspaper, painted earth brown, and sprinkled turf over it. (this is my first mountain ever!)


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Good start and good idea to experiment to learn techniques.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A nice start.

What became of the O table?
Do you still have that too?


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks like fun. You might want to make the sidings straight after the switch so the engine can couple up to the cars automatically. At least on my Katos, the coupler is body-mounted so on a curve it points away from the coupler on the cars when on a curved track.


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks guys.

That's a good point Xrunner, I may try to modify that.

One other thing I realized after planning, was how small of an incline is recommended for these. I wanted the outer track to be about 6 inches above the bottom track at the bridge point, but that goes beyond the recommended incline, so the front tracks are both going to be up about 2 inches. The inner track will descend 2 inches while the outer raises 4 inches, so I can have the differential in the back that I wanted.

I'm sure things will change a little from paper to actual once I start physically laying it all out.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

```
I'm sure things will change a little from paper
 to actual once I start physically laying it all out.
```
oh, so true, keep an open mind on that one.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> A nice start.
> 
> What became of the O table?
> Do you still have that too?


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey Big Ed, Yeah, I still have the small O table, sorry I missed your question before. That is responsible for getting me back into this. Unfortunately, my focus went straight towards this for a while. I did hook up some accessories to lights on it, I just need a big room to do an O layout.


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Well, my track came in today, so I hooked up the layout and tested everything. It all runs well, but Xrunner is right about the curved sidings. I may just live with it, or determine how I want different sidings.











_Mod edit: Reduce the size of the graphic_


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Looking good keep up the work.


----------



## mkear (Feb 29, 2012)

Very nice, and the pictures tell a great story. Thanks!


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks.

Things are moving right along. I got my elevation risers in today, so I slipped them under and pinned them down. I'm going to open up the bridge span some. As you can see, there is an elevation all the way around, and the inner track ramps down, while the outer ramps up, that was the only way I could get the differential I wanted at the bridge point. Sorry for the bad picture...too much contrast


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice start,looking forward to seeing it progress.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lmdave said:


> Hey Big Ed, Yeah, I still have the small O table, sorry I missed your question before. That is responsible for getting me back into this. Unfortunately, my focus went straight towards this for a while. I did hook up some accessories to lights on it, I just need a big room to do an O layout.


That is OK.
Thanks for answering.
I ask a lot of questions to members asking something, sometimes twice and still get ignored.

Sometimes I think my type is not bold enough.

Someone looking for help, so you ask them a question to try to help and you get ignored.

Just don't make any sense.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

lmdave said:


> I got my elevation risers in today, so I slipped them under and pinned them down.


Smart move - I made mine from scratch and it was a PAIN!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I changed the size of your large picture to one more reasonable. It's best to post stuff at around 1024 wide or less in the forum, makes it easier for other folks to read.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Like your layout.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

like what you got so far, honestl if it were my layout I would do the inner raised and outer lowered to allow better access too the trains...although you have a great start!! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

I may be getting way ahead of myself, but went on a roll this weekend. Started cover on the left half with plaster for mountains and tunnels, then painted and added turf. Laid the track inside the mountain only and covered it, first of course. I know some lay the full track and tape it before forming their scenery, but I decided to try laying it afterward.

Anyway, like I said, I went on a roll, and finished the inner track left curve, and put ballast on it also. I want to see a finished section.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow, you have been very busy this weekend. looking good


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Here is a video update of my layout showing the crossover after installing all four of the Atlas 2065 under the table switch mechanisms. A REAL PAIN to get these things in the right position. But once they are in the magic spot and locked down, they work great. I know it's probably not a smart idea enclose this area without access, but I'm a victim of my first layout planning.

Also, I'm showing the two DC power supplies controlling the inner and outer loop separately (and they are totally isolated from each other with dual insulators on each cross over, and also shows how these smoothly cross over from one source to the other.

Sorry for the bad lighting in the video, my camera was on the wrong setting.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaD5lbNIM2o


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Decided to update the sidings on my layout as per Xrunner's suggestions to have straight sidings....they'll run right along the mountain ridge.


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

My truss bridge came in yesterday. This is a 10" bridge, however, my span is 14 inches. The bridge is totally supported by itself since I have a sturdy flatbar between the foam risers, however, aesthetically I feel the bridge needs some supports going into the mountains. So, the picture on the right is jsut a scketch of added lower diagonal beams going into the mountain rock, and I'll form the mountain over it.


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

I did end up adding the braces as shown above and completed the rock mountain around the bridge ends. I still need my backdrop, or repaint the mess on the wall.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The first mess on the wall just in front of the engine looks like the Abdominal Snow Man climbing onto the tracks. 

Do you see it? A body arms and head?:thumbsup:


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Haha , yeah Ed it does look like that.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lmdave said:


> Haha , yeah Ed it does look like that.



Ha Ha Ha......the second one in from the left looks like a demonic cat head. :thumbsup:
You see that one?

In my windows I can magnify the picture here to see it clearly.


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

This is a Suburban Passenger Train station I ordered from Atlas. I assembled it with my own color scheme (I liked the green roof better than the recommended gray). A few touch ups are still needed, and of course will look more in place when I can finally do the ground scenery around my switches...still waiting on these LED switch indicators!

Also, I put a backdrop here just for this picture


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

That's beautiful! Good work!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice mountains......blue.:thumbsup:


The station looks good, looks right at home with the Blue Mountains in the back ground.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

looking good


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

the mountain/tunnel looks good :thumbsup: 

do you have access to the tracks if a derailment happens?


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks guys




joed2323 said:


> do you have access to the tracks if a derailment happens?


No, I placed a rerailer inbetween the two tunnel to help in the situation, but if murphy's law hits, I'll have to do some inventive things to fish out the car(s).

This 3 x 6 first layout of mine, the design is probably not the best way, one being the tunnel access, second being the front four turnouts/switches (which are elevated up about 1.5 inches above the base), the under-the-table switches will be enclosed over with mountain sides. a failure in the switches will either mean, abandon in place, or tear up the small section of mountain sides around the switches and just reform it.

I gambling on either of the two not to happen.

ALSO, the ballasting done on the tunnel picture was way too coarse after researching more and it was bothering me, so I scaped up as much as I could and will be going back with a medium over it. Sure helps to research first.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dave,

Just wanted to drop a quick note saying that your tunnel / hill / portal work looks great. Keep up the nice work!

TJ


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Some more updates. I finished the right side mountain/ portals, and also add the backdrop behind the scene. I wasn't going to tear my window sill off so, I'm trying to cut the other back drop around it.

The picture and flash sure does point out where you need paint touch ups. But, it's a work in progress.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's coming along great!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice progress on your layout.


----------



## johnd603 (Mar 4, 2012)

That looks awesome! You layout is making me consider doing an N scale layout - and I haven't even finished my HO layout!? 

Nicely done!

John


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Got a second engine today to run in tandem with my first sante fe for pulling longer load, I had to go through about 8 engines at the hobby shop until I found one the match the speed up mine. I was having a lot of problem of it derailing through the turn out (the new engine kept grabbing the inner turnout rail even though it was set straight, I think I fixed that.)

Here's a quick video of the two engines pulling about 15 cars. Still cant get my lighting right on the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpwleA3ofPQ


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

your making great progress. 
I am thinking of having a tandem. The only difference is my second loco for the tandem is going to be a dummy.


Bill

P.S. love the video of Bark at the Moon.


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks Bill, about the layout and the guitar video. I have so many other hobbies now, I have no time to play anymore!

Some more update. This is a gravel depot that I install on on of my turnouts end. I touched up the model with some weathering and extra paint. And stocked the yard with all the hoppers I had ready to go:


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

:thumbsup: I like the mountain/tunnel. I've been thinking about adding one to my layout


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Some more updates. I closed in the front turnouts with a small mountain hill, added some roads going into a parking lot for the station. Put up a few trees to add to scenery (many more trees to come). Added a third "abandon" track to the turnouts. I will need to roughen it up more but given the image of the track being abandoned with the crane car on it.


----------



## johnd603 (Mar 4, 2012)

Outstanding! Simply outstanding!

John


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

johnd603 said:


> Outstanding! Simply outstanding!
> 
> John


I second that!


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Making some great progress


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Next thing I'm adding is a small lake between the train yard and the train station. That side will be a park, and the other side of the main road in where my shops/houses will be.

But, I want to experiment with making a pond with WS Realistic water.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Your work is outstanding. Very much enjoy seeing your progress.


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks guys for the nice responses!

Here's the lake/pond in my park area. It was neat working with the woodland scenics realistic water.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice looking layout. I especially like the wooded pines backdrop set behind the truss bridge.

Great "sunshine" color in the first pic in the post above!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That is realistic looking water too!


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

wow that looks great


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That is realistic looking water too!


I second that.:thumbsup:

All it needs a rutted ramp & a little dock, a jeep and little boat and a couple of fishermen.









Maybe add a dog with them. :thumbsup:

Do you think your ballast looks too white?
Or is it the camera flash making it look so white?

I like the bridge too....being a bridge guy.:thumbsup:


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Yeah Ed, the ballast is probably a little white in person, but definitely the camera flash/contrast of the picture making it look worse.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lmdave said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Yeah Ed, the ballast is probably a little white in person, but definitely the camera flash/contrast of the picture making it look worse.




I was fooling around a while back with my N and quickly placed the scenery and ballast to this picture and I noticed how white the ballast looked.
It must be the same ballast that you have.










I made a note to give the ballast a wash with a darker color before I ever install it permanently.
Or to turn the flash off.

Looking good Man.
Love the lake, though it needs some kind of action in it. :thumbsup:
Do you have any planned?


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

That's a pretty neat looking layout. Yeah, the ballast is kinda white and could be the same as mine.

I do plan to get a set of n-scale fishing people and maybe an old pickup truck to put around the lake...the dock is a good idea to scratch build. I have plenty on left over wood from the boat I was building.

I was right in the middle my first of a wooden model ship build when I got back into this train layout. I haven't touched my boat since, but plan to get back into it after the layout is done. I was good to take a break. Here's the boat build log I had going:

http://www.modelshipworld.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=17762&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=70


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

My wife bought me a combination building set, post office and bank, as a gift. I was kind of thinking it didn't fit in the suburban setting, but I weathered it up some and put a gravel parking area in front, and it fits in on the main highway. Also added some telephone poles.


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

That looks really good Dave.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Looking really good, too bad I can't do N scale stuffs too dang small for me.

Carl


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Your layout is looking nice.



Kwikster said:


> Looking really good, too bad I can't do N scale stuffs too dang small for me.


I wear contacts but fortunately am nearsighted so I can see up close without contacts on really well.


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

After seeing XRunner's fence, I decided to try my own 6' wooden fence. Here's a sample. Basically cut a 1/2" wide balsa wood strip, and started scarring about 1/32" lines downward. I did it free hand based on the amount of time it would take to measure each one (I have about 24 inches, both sides to do). Then put two small stock strips I had as runners (1/32 or 1/16 , not sure). Then showing some 1/2 nails as fence posts, but not sure I like then, may find some skinnier metal stock for this. The stain works great for bringing out the boars that were scarred. The free hand got out of control in some areas, but given how small this actually is, it will be pretty camouflaged, and gives a good cheap wooden fence look. This will separate my train yard from the park.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

looks good


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

lmdave said:


> After seeing XRunner's fence, I decided to try my own 6' wooden fence. Here's a sample. Basically cut a 1/2" wide balsa wood strip, and started scarring about 1/32" lines downward.


Yea good idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lmdave said:


> After seeing XRunner's fence, I decided to try my own 6' wooden fence. Here's a sample. Basically cut a 1/2" wide balsa wood strip, and started scarring about 1/32" lines downward. I did it free hand based on the amount of time it would take to measure each one (I have about 24 inches, both sides to do). Then put two small stock strips I had as runners (1/32 or 1/16 , not sure). Then showing some 1/2 nails as fence posts, but not sure I like then, may find some skinnier metal stock for this. The stain works great for bringing out the boars that were scarred. The free hand got out of control in some areas, but given how small this actually is, it will be pretty camouflaged, and gives a good cheap wooden fence look. This will separate my train yard from the park.


Do you think some kind of toothpick would work for the posts?

Or just sticks of wood and sharpen the bottom for pushing into the foam?
Or is it wood on the bottom?
Maybe the nails wood work if you cut off the top?

Now that you have a bank, you can put on a cops and robbers scene.:thumbsup:


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Toothpicks may be a little thick. It is a foam bottom, I may buy a length of small skinny stock from the hobby shop.

To divert a little again. My fishing people came in today, so I laid out a little scene. Also, you can see the dirt road I made for entering the park area.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

I love what you have done here. 

Maybe you could throw in a few more trees.

Other than that good job.


----------



## wedge22 (May 1, 2012)

I really love this layout so far, makes me wish I had gone with risers so I could have a bridge, maybe I still can?


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm getting close to the end of this and I'm not ready for it to end. I did kind of rush some things, like buying a bunch a preassembled building. It would have been fun to scratch build, or get more realistic kits. I weathered my building the best as I could and I could always change them. I'll have some updated pics soon.

I'm working on finishing the fence inbetween the train yard and the park. I was just sitting at work and looking a a box of staples and realizes if I straightened a staple it would be jsut the right scale for the metal fence posts to replace the nails shown in the above picture.

Wedge,

One thing a found out the hard way about risers was the amount of track it takes just to rise a small amount, and that is with using the maximum 4% incline. That is where I go the idea of have the front raised 2" and dropping the inner track while raising the outer track, and that gave me a good differential at the bridge. BEst I could do for the 3 x 6 layout.


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Also, started playing around with videoing my layout in action and this was just a rough cut and done on one take with no cuts. The zoom was going in and out too fast at some parts, so I need practice with that, but I like this tune, so when I do an official video I'll keep this song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbbSzQECISk


----------



## Catwagon (Jul 2, 2012)

Aw man, that's great! Yeah, I like that fishin' pond myself.

Steve


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks.

OK, here are some more pics. And I tried the staples when I got home, and they worked great. I may have overweathered the fence, but as small as it is, it looks ok.





































And here's a full shot before the fence:


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Its so much more rewarding building a building/store wooden kit than just buying a premade structure. (Scratch building will have to be the most rewarding though.) Anyway, this is the model kit of a Blairstown General Store. It was basically just a flat box with laser cut wood pieces in it. But it was a fun kit to build.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

looks good


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

One can really tell that you have put time in on your layout....looks great.


----------



## Catwagon (Jul 2, 2012)

That little general store rocks. I'd love to have period stuff just like that on my layout one day.


----------



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

absolutely incredible stuff mate. so much detail


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Haven't did many update on my my layout in a while, but added a back road off the main road, more trees, some figures/deer, and some trucks. Still trying to plan a small expansion if possible.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

That is an awesome layout!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks great.
What are you going to add to your extension?
A rail yard? Factory? Or just more mainline?

Keep up the good work!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks guys,.
About the extension, I'm really limited for space. I have about 12-18" on the right half of the layout I can extend out. I'm thinking of a rail yard, with maybe an engine house at the end of it.

For some reason I couldn't find a way to extend the bench in this RTS softwar, so the extension is hanging off the side. And better ideas, I'm open for:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

That track section. Glad to see that your layout survived the rain & water.


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Decided to add a small scenery addition. I thought of a drainage creek in the corner of the layout. I remember wondering what more I can add, and there are so many things to just spice up the layout. The drainage creek is not complete, but here's the progress:

Added a small tube painted flat gray into the mountain side, and accented it with drainage rocks, and cut the creek area and painted the bottom.










Accented more with some broken branches from a tree kit I had, and put the first layer of woodland scenics realistic water in it. It's not cured yet, hence the color, but you can see how it's coming:


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

That looks really good


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks Ranger, here's the finished product after everything cured


----------

